# Sprouted food?



## Gracegarden (May 30, 2012)

I've been reading about the variety of foods being given and I'm curious if sprouted foods (on occasion) are acceptable.
I'm referring to things like hard red wheat, heritage white wheat, alfalfa seeds,soaked beans, etc.

I realize we want to be cautious of mold/bacteria, etc. but with good, frequent cleaning practices, would moist foods cause a problem?

Also, I've read about rolled or steel cut oats being good, but what about whole oats or whole wheat?
(Most of my products are clean organic and/or pesticide free.)


----------



## MissPorter13 (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm not sure about the sprouting foods, but mine absolutely love whole oats!
I often mix some into their usual food, for me I prefer what I'm feeding them to be as natural as possible so I see exactly where you're coming from  
Will be interested to see if anyone knows about the sprouting foods.


----------

